
Why does punching the Sonic 3D cartridge trigger a Secret Level Select? [video] - petercooper
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9bkKw32dGw&feature=youtu.be
======
petercooper
Posted because it's a games developer confessing to an interesting trick to
work around errors under pressure.. and such tales tend to be well liked here
:)

